# Front fender for 2014 synapse disc 5



## Buzzatronic (Mar 18, 2013)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a fender that actually works with the interior front fender mounts on the 2014 Synapse Disc 5?

All the fenders I have and find in stores have large plastic connectors for the front fenders that do not fit well on the cannondale interior fender mount. 

I can put my spare SKS race blades on the front but I'd like a more fully covered fender that's more permanently connected since this is my dedicated rain bike.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I use SKS Longboard fenders on mine and they work fine with the interior fender mounts, just needed to get the correct length fasteners. What's not fitting well with the ones you are looking at?


----------



## Buzzatronic (Mar 18, 2013)

Yes my initial issue was the length of the stock fastener screws. I'll go get some longer ones.

Second question ... how are you connecting the rear fender to the stabilizer bar across the seat stays? It looks like any option for mounting them where a normal brake caliper would go is thwarted since the hole in the bar is inverted 90 degrees.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Buzzatronic said:


> Yes my initial issue was the length of the stock fastener screws. I'll go get some longer ones.
> 
> Second question ... how are you connecting the rear fender to the stabilizer bar across the seat stays? It looks like any option for mounting them where a normal brake caliper would go is thwarted since the hole in the bar is inverted 90 degrees.


 I used a small stack of stainless washers to space the fender away from the cross bar the right distance then drilled a hole through the fender and a screw of the right length with some blue lock tite to keep it snug so I don't have to worry about it loosening up and digging a hole in the tire. A thin washer on the inside of the fender to make sure the screw doesn't pull through

You really need to get the fender mounted and spacing right all the way around the tire first, then do this last or the hole won't be in the right position at the finish though. Once you have the fender where you want it and locked in pace, drop the back wheel out, mark the location of the hole with something through the hole in the cross brace and then drill it out off the bike.


----------

